# Intel B85 Express chipset support



## icecoke (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi there,

We have to upgrade our hardware here and I wonder if the new boards with LGA1150 CPUs and Intel B85 Express chipset will be (fully?) supported by freebsd FreeBSD 9.1? Can anyone point me to resources about which chipset is supported by which version?

Many thanks in advance!

icecoke


----------



## neel (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm running FreeBSD 9.1 on an Intel H87 chipset. The integrated graphics *don't work yet*. Everything else *works fine*. I don't have any computer with an Intel B85 chipset, so I'm assuming that the B85 and the H87 are similar.

My specific motherboard (Asus H87M-E) didn't have the LAN port working either out of the box on FreeBSD, so I had to download a driver from Realtek to make it work. If your motherboard has an Intel i210 or i217 LAN controller, then FreeBSD 9.2 already has the drivers, while 9.1 doesn't. If your motherboard has a Realtek 8111G LAN controller like mine, then you need Realtek drivers for now whether you use 9.1 or 9.2.


----------



## icecoke (Oct 24, 2013)

Where do you have the information about the i217 LAN Controller from? I searched the http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.2R/hardware.html#support page and didn't find it. 

This would be of interest, because the new boards use the i217LV Controller.


----------



## neel (Oct 25, 2013)

Google and the FreeBSD mailing lists are your two friends:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-head/2013-February/045090.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-stable-9/2013-March/004068.html


----------

